# Please keep our Jake in your prayers



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Jake and pray that the results will be good news. I'm glad you have trust in your vet as that will help you and Jake get through his surgery. I will be thinking and praying for Jake tomorrow and watching for your updates. Good luck tomorrow Jake! Hugs....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jake.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be thinking about Jake and you tomorrow. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We will keep you and Jake in our prayers. Our 12 yo just had surgery to have six teeth removed and she did fine. I do understand your worry. Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely sending good thoughts for Jake. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending all good thoughts and prayers for Jake today.

Hugs to you both


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep your sweet Jake in my prayers


----------

